# First Snake: Beautiful Corn x Milk Hybrid!



## Mathayus (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't taken her home yet, but this beautiful girl is going to by my first serpent. She's a hybrid between a corn snake and a milk snake, and as soon as I saw her I had to have her. I don't know the morphs of the parents, but I am definitely going to do everything in my power to find out! She's probably around the 16" mark. I will put more pics up this weekend for sure! =) Say hello to Orchid!




P.S. Sorry I couldn't get any more or better pics. She's somewhat psycho, but should calm down with handling.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 16, 2012)

she is very pretty. but hybrids. no, no, no. morphs is ok, because it is selective breeding of the same species, but hybrids of species that shouldnt be, no...but she is very beautiful.


----------



## Mathayus (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree, but I have no intention of breeding her, even if she isn't sterile. I feel the same about hybrids as you do, this is just the first hybrid of any animal I have seen that I liked (besides ligers, but those are somewhat large and expensive...). I just couldn't resist her


----------



## Mathayus (Jan 17, 2012)

She's a cross between a Snow Corn and an Albino Nelson Milk Snake


----------



## skar (Jan 17, 2012)

I like it. Nice pattern 8)


----------



## pouchedrat (Jan 18, 2012)

pretty!   I have a hybrid Nelson x pueblan milksnake female.  

I think some hybrids are amazingly beautiful, and honestly I have no issues with it. They're in captivity and from snakes that are common, it's not like we're releasing rare snakes hybridized into the wild.  It'd be different if it was the last few of that species in existance, you know?  as long as people are INFORMED that what they have is a hybrid, I see no problem.  

However, that's a sticky topic and I'll shut up about it now, lol.   

Here's my pretty little girlie


----------



## Dyn (Jan 18, 2012)

I have no problem with hybrids as long as both snakes are well established in the hobby. (people started crossing Boelens python with carpets which I dont think is right since Boelens have been a bit of a problem species getting right and i rrarely ever see them for sale.) And that they are properly labeled as such.


----------



## Ben Oliver (Jan 24, 2012)

i seen a hybrid milk and kingsnake at a pet store by my house and they were trying to charge like 150.00 for a 8" or 9" snake i started laughing, why would anyone try to hybrid a snake that was perfect already?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice.  Is that a juvenile?  Are there pretty snake species that stay small?  Burmese pythons get huge.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 24, 2012)

size is very subjective... I dont think snakes are big till they are 12+ft

What would be a manageable size for you so people can give you some suggestions?

Some ball morphs are nice. Blood pythons have a really nice pattern but get really fat.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 24, 2012)

Something that stays juvenile sized and can live out its life in a 20 gallon tank.  I went to a reptile show last year, and all the baby snakes are enticing, but people forget that they won't always be so small and cute.  I guess that accounts for all the invasive species released in the Florida Everglades.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 24, 2012)

Introvertebrate said:


> Something that stays juvenile sized and can live out its life in a 20 gallon tank.  I went to a reptile show last year, and all the baby snakes are enticing, but people forget that they won't always be so small and cute.  I guess that accounts for all the invasive species released in the Florida Everglades.


Releasing pets accounts for hardly any of the burms in Florida. Good try though.

What is "juvenile" size? You arent going to find many snakes that are very small like that. Garters maybe?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 24, 2012)

Dyn said:


> Releasing pets accounts for hardly any of the burms in Florida.


So what does account for them?


----------



## Dyn (Jan 24, 2012)

There is very little genetic variation within this wild population. The genetic study done on this population suggests that the population stems from the Hurricane Andrew devastation in 1992. At least one facility had over 900 Burmese pythons at the time and was destroyed completely. This facility was within just a mile or so of what is believed to be the epicenter of the population, and it possessed animals from the same genetic origin.


Or you can think thousands of people released snakes at random... You know which ever seems more likely to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 24, 2012)

Interesting.  That probably came up on 'Python Hunters', but I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 24, 2012)

most of those shows are sensationalized and dont offer any real study.

What is going to get more ratings? Oh yea there isnt really that big of a deal with these pythons down there and they cant move any farther north.. OR PEOPLE ARE KEEPING AND RELEASING GIANT SNAKES IN THE EVERGLADES AND THEY WILL MOVE ALL THE WAY UP TO TENNESEE.

Really if they were that concerned with the ecosystems they would go after feral cat populations that pose a HUGE risk to birds as well as the Key Largo woodrat that they accuse the pythons of hurting the population.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 25, 2012)

Dyn said:


> Releasing pets accounts for hardly any of the burms in Florida. Good try though.
> 
> What is "juvenile" size? You arent going to find many snakes that are very small like that. Garters maybe?


There are plenty of snakes that are "small like that"....off the top of my head: Western Hognoses, African Housesnakes, Kenyan Sand Boas, Rosy Boas, Corn Snakes, most common Milksnakes, Grey Banded Kingsnakes, Children's Pythons.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 25, 2012)

DavidBeard said:


> There are plenty of snakes that are "small like that"....off the top of my head: Western Hognoses, African Housesnakes, Kenyan Sand Boas, Rosy Boas, Corn Snakes, most common Milksnakes, Grey Banded Kingsnakes, Children's Pythons.


Most snakes a 20gallon tank isnt going to adequate is what I meant. Most snakes should have about 1 square foot per foot of body length. Thats what most people use for snakes. A 20 gallon tank has about 2 and half for square footage.

Or  1/2 the length snake x 1/3 of the length. Leaving you with the same 2 1/2- 3 foot snake.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jan 29, 2012)

There are plenty of smaller snakes out there.   

Heck, if you want to get super tiny, I used to have a couple ring necks.  There are also dekay's brown snakes, and a while back on Fauna Classified someone was selling captive bred Brahminy blind snakes (raised in with colonies of isopods successfully).  I don't recommend wild caught, IF you can find ANYONE with captive bred ones (rare) go with it,... because wild caught just do no good in captivity half the time.  I had a friend whose ringnecks wound up reproducing, though..   My ring necks did well for a while, and fed on worms and small slugs for me, but then they went downhill around winter time.  I'm guessing I didn't mimic their change of climate in captivity or something, i have no idea.


----------



## Mathayus (Jan 29, 2012)

Here are some pics of Orchid! I was finally able to go to the LPS and pick her up =) Sorry about the bad quality, my digital camera seems to have walked off and will not come back =/


----------



## kevin91172 (Feb 4, 2012)

Cool snake,I have a 2 hybrids,my own experimentation project I am doing. But I am keeping them in a control group so they do not get in the hobby sold as something they are not


----------



## ccurran92 (Feb 18, 2012)

she looks more like an albino nelsons x albino cornsnake cross then a snow corn x albino nelsons cross ....

---------- Post added 02-18-2012 at 07:16 PM ----------

she looks more like a albino nelsons x albino cornsnake cross more then a albino nelsons x snow corn cross


----------

